# Surfside Beach BBQ and Bluegrass Festival, 2010



## Captain Morgan (Feb 21, 2010)

a little nippy during the night but we had a great time.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 21, 2010)

again we got first in AB...they asked for soups/chili..I did a clam chowder 
won me 250 bucks and a trophy bigger than my first in BBQ last April at
Smoke on the Beach  :x .

Fought with my pit the entire night, and it won....couldn't get it
to 250 despite my best efforts, and as a result we couldn't get
any rest time for the meat....had to pull em off the pit and start
pulling.  We were the next to last team to turn in.

The good news is Big GQ came by to help build the box and made
the best of a bad situation...we ended up pulling the 6 money muscles
and using that for 90 percent of the turn in box....so at least it was more
tender that way.  Internals were around 180 on most of the butts   .

6th out of 13 teams, one spot out of the money.  Still, we always have a blast...
the Myrtle Beach boys set up in a line next to each other and we helped each
other and partied all night.  I don't care if I come in last as long as I get to spend
some time with Roadkill Grill, Speedway BBQ and honorary member Kilted Kilby.
We were very happy because we took first second and third Friday night, and
Kilby and Speedway got walks on Saturday.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's a link to the write up on friday night

http://www.myrtlebeachrestaurantnews.co ... beach.html

and for Saturday

http://www.myrtlebeachrestaurantnews.co ... unced.html


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 21, 2010)

First Place – Rocking Pig, Henderson, N.C., $750, trophy and 2 nights at 
This was the reward for waiting in line at the Barbecue and Blues Festival in Surfside Beach.

the Days Inn
Second – Omar Chefs sponsored by Sunco Pool, $500, trophy and 2 nights at the Days Inn
Third – Speedway BBQ, Surfside Beach, $300 and a trophy
Fourth – Kilted Kirby, $250
Fifth – Cornerstone Church, $200
6th – Captain Morgan
7th – Double D BBQ
8th – Swine Time
9th – Fatbacks Smokehouse
10th – Butts R Us
11th – Big Al’s Pig Pickin
12th – Road Kill Grillin
13th – WWMA Smokers




and for Friday
The first-ever BBQ and Blues Festival is taking place today on Surfside Drive – the street is blocked off starting at the pier – and 13 barbecue teams were taking their meat off the pits at 9 a.m. this morning. Some were celebrating wins in Friday night’s soup competition.

First place, a trophy and a check for $250 went to the Captain Morgan team, led by local radio personality Jim Morgan of Easy 105.9. He made Clam Chowder.

“I was going for the concept of She Crab Soup, with the texture and sweetness,” he said this morning. “Sherry, nutmeg and mace were the secret ingredients. Other than that it was a pretty basic recipe with clam base, cream, half & half. I loaded it with whole baby clams instead of minced clams, and when I made the roux I added a little arrowroot. I used this (he held up a barbecue brush) to drizzle sherry on top and garnished it with bacon bits and parsley.”

Second place, a trophy and $100 went to Alan McNeill of Speedway BBQ for his Swamp Soup, which is his version of Italian Wedding Soup where he replaces the meatballs with shrimp and the spinach with collards. A third place trophy was awarded to the Kilted Kirby team for Kilby Chili.

The remaining soup competition results are in order of points scored. These are the same teams competing today in the barbecue competition.

4th – Swine Time, Blue Crab Soup
5th – Rocking Pig, Chili
6th – Cornerstone Church, Don’t Forget Charmin Chili
7th – WWMA Smokers, Chili
8th – Fatbacks Smokehouse, Potato and Bacon Soup
9th – Double D BBQ, Chili
10th – Road Kill Grillin, Loaded Potato Soup
11th – Butts R Us, White Beach Chicken Chili
12th – Omar Chef’s/Sunco Pool, Chili
13th – Big Al’s Pig Pickin, Chili


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow it does look like a good time was had by all. Fun pictures for a someone who has never been, nice to see what goes on and envious of the "Nippy Weather" we still have a foot or more on the ground. Thanks for sharing Captain Morgan I can live vicariously though you.


----------



## Griff (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the posting the pics Cap'n. Looks like you had a good time even if it was "nippy".


----------



## swampsauce (Feb 21, 2010)

Glad I have a wide screen computer!  Congrats on the win with the chowder!! Congrats to all others who got a call.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 26, 2010)

Excellent Jim!


----------

